# Newbie says Namaste from India!



## anjdes (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi everyone, I'm a newbie who stays just 10 mins away from the only MAC store in India!


----------



## lara (Apr 23, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Apr 23, 2007)

hello! nice to see another desi on the forum!


----------



## duch3ss25 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hello, welcome to Specktra


----------



## user79 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi! I didn't know there was a MAC store in India, where is it??? How are the prices there, I'm wondering? Must be a lot cheaper, right?


----------



## anjdes (Apr 23, 2007)

Dunno if its cheap...a tube of lipstaick is sold for about USD 22 ....


----------



## Indian Barbie (Apr 23, 2007)

I heard it was in bombay. Wow thats hilariously expensive for lipstick.


----------



## anjdes (Apr 24, 2007)

It is in Bombay.
Is it expensive? How much does lipstick cost in your part of the world?


----------



## user79 (Apr 24, 2007)

That's really expensive for Indian standards, I guess.


----------



## n_c (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 25, 2007)

namaste right back at ya! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm married to a sindhi from bombay


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 26, 2007)

to Specktra!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 28, 2007)

Welcome!  I'm glad you joined us.


----------



## ilovecheese (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh yes! Indian MAC m/u is expensive by any standards! The pigments cost around $30 and a single eyeshadow is around $19 - so yeah, not pocket friendly at all. In Indian rupees it is one of the more costlier ones (Nina Ricci, Sheisheido, Clarins etc are more expensive). Lakme, an Indian brand, costs around $7.5 for a duo eyeshadow. Unbranded palettes and quads cost only $3-4. Most of these are chinese and thai brands. I've bought MAC in Thailand, where's it was wa-aaay cheaper than in India, or even the US! (I bought Studio Fix pressed powder for around $4). An average palette costs me 200 to 300 INR - which is my limit for even branded products! But this may or mayn't be of a good quality and usually does not have great pay-off. Good brands always cost way more and have limited colours (usually pinks and browns). I'm living on palettes from Thailand and Japan.


----------



## Kuki (Feb 7, 2008)

hello! nice to meet you! I LOVEEEEEEEE BOMBAY as much as i love MAC! i used to live in colaba and parle when i was younger; i know bombay like the back of my hand!lol i wish i lived there again! :'-(

i went to bombay this time last year, and i must say MAC was cheaper than the Czech Republic and Poland, and some things, like my brush roll was cheaper than the UK. But MAC is REALLLLLLLLLLLLY expensive for local people! The MuA were really reluctant to match me up foundations, making excuses, even though there was no1 else in store! i was quite annoyed. but as soon as they saw saw i spent Rs. 15000 (approx £200/$400)on eyeshadows and the brush roll, they were waiting on me hand and foot. typical!lol although i thought the muas were realllllly good because they knew what to do with my skin tone!
i think ill be going to bombay this year, youve made my mind up!lol


----------



## Lndsy (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey!  Nice to meet you!


----------



## lovelyweapon (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey! :] I'd love to visit Bombay one day. Hope you enjoy the forum it is very informative!


----------



## anjdes (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey iLoveCheese, d'you get MAC in Bangalore?


----------



## ndn-ista (Mar 3, 2008)

hello fellow desi!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 4, 2008)

_Hello & welcome!_


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Mar 4, 2008)

hellooo!! nice to another desi join the forums!!! welcomee!! 

i wish i could visit bombay for the shopping but i never get a chance to go there. mac is ridiculously expensive there...i thought it'd be cheaper so i'd shop there and bring it back here. sounds like im going to be doing the opposite!! haha!!


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 4, 2008)

HI!


----------



## stargurl84 (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## MACGirl13 (Apr 17, 2013)

I have heard that the products/colors are different in India from the US.  Can someone please confirm?

  	Thanks,
  	-M


----------



## Greenbelt (Nov 19, 2013)

Hope it is OK to reply in a necro thread.  I searched India to find other indian members.

  Any hoo.  I live in Chennai which I think is an ultra conservative city.  We recently got a MAC store in our newest mall in Vellacherri.  (Phoenix Mall).  I am sure India must have a MAC in all the major cities, if they have one here.

  I did not save my reciepts and I cannot remember all the prices.  The liquid liner was about 1400 rupees.  the lipsticks were close to 1000 rupees.  (regular store lipsticks - L'Oreal - was about 600 rupees)  so I feel that the prices are good given the superior quality.  Not so terribly overpriced.  The concealer may have been closer to 2000 rupees.  I have not tried the made in India makeup brand - Lakme. 

  About the product availability.  My daughter who lives in Toronto made it a point to go to the MAC store here in India because 





> "the MUAs would understand our colours better and they have better colours for us here [end quote].  I dont agree with this point of view, mainly because there are TONS of Indians in Toronto.  Im sure that they carry the full line there.  Having said that I dont see the same products in the store here that I see online (the US website).  So I think they have less choice here. *shrug*  As for the MUAs knowing our skin colour better.  Well after reading the thread  "NC45 is a crazy colour"  Im not sure.  They sold me NC45 too!!!


----------

